# Good luck charm



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Meh you caught them on live bait, it doesn't count!  [smiley=1-lmao.gif]  No really, good job putting her on the fish. It looks like you may "have to" take out the boat every weekend now.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha thats the goal "have to" i took her night snookfishing and she would outfish me every time throwing a doa shrimp out in the dark middle of the channel while im hittin snook on their head under a docklight... :-?


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

yeah buddie! how bout that time a few weeks ago we ran the brookercraft 50 miles out of palmbeach haha the people we passed in like 300 feet were lookin at us like we were lost haha


----------

